# UK intelligence agencies ‘unlawfully’ sharing sensitive personal data, court hea



## daftandbarmy (18 Oct 2017)

UK intelligence agencies ‘unlawfully’ sharing sensitive personal data, court hears

A secret court will decide whether Intelligence agencies are “unlawfully” sharing huge datasets containing sensitive information about the population with industry, government departments and overseas intelligence services.

http://www.computerweekly.com/news/450428357/UK-intelligence-agencies-unlawfully-sharing-sensitive-personal-data-court-hears?utm_medium=EM&asrc=EM_EDA_84126736&utm_campaign=20171018_UK+businesses+losing+half+a+million+pounds+per+cancelled+digital+project&utm_source=EDA


----------

